# Neu hier



## Gilliern (5 Dez. 2006)

hallo,

wollt hier mal "tach sagen". Ein schönes board habt ihr hier. Werde mich mal umschauen und dann gucken ob ich auch was bildmäßiges Beisteuern kann.

Gilliern


----------



## spoiler (5 Dez. 2006)

Na das will ich doch hoffen  Schon das du dich dazu entschieden hast nach 10 Monaten einen Beitrag zuschreiben 

Willkommen von mir


----------



## AMUN (5 Dez. 2006)

spoiler schrieb:


> Na das will ich doch hoffen  Schon das du dich dazu entschieden hast nach 10 Monaten einen Beitrag zuschreiben




Lieber spät als nie…  ich vermute das die Ankündigung alle 0 Poster zu löschen die ersten User aufgeschreckt hat nun mal den einen oder anderen Beitrag in diesem Forum beizusteuern.

Aber trotzdem freuen wir uns über alle die jetzt noch die Chance nutzen sich hier einzubringen 

Also willkommen als Aktives Mitglied und ich hoffe das dieses nicht dein einziger Beitrag bleibt 


Gruß
Meister


----------



## Muli (5 Dez. 2006)

Da kann ich mich Meister nur anschliessen! Danke für das darlegen auch meiner Meinung 

Und natürlich herzlich Willkommen an Board und auf frohes Tastenklimpern, danke sagen und Bilder beisteuern :thumbup:


Liebe Grüße, Muli!


----------



## Steusi (8 Dez. 2006)

Na toll, so ein Glück für Ihn. Hoffentlich kommen auch ein paar schöne Bilder von ihm, ich werde mir den Namen mal merken.


----------



## Keeper_2 (8 Dez. 2006)

Steusi schrieb:


> Na toll, so ein Glück für Ihn. Hoffentlich kommen auch ein paar schöne Bilder von ihm, ich werde mir den Namen mal merken.



und wie sieht es mal mit Bildern von dir aus wo wir gerade dabei sind   
Erstmal vor der eigenen Tür kehren


----------



## Sandy81 (9 Dez. 2006)

Schön, das wir uns alle so lieb haben.  





und Hallo, Gilliern!

Im wesentlichen schließe ich mich MEISTER und Muli mal an. Schön, das Du Deine Tastatur gefunden hast!  

Selbst wenn es mit dem Bilder posten nicht hinhaut, Kommentare sind ja auch gern gesehen (und sei es nur mal ein "DANKE"). Du machst das schon!

In diesem Sinne: Viel Spaß weiterhin! Grüßle,

Sandro


----------

